# Looking for new U shaped layout suggestions.



## BNSF4850 (Nov 29, 2013)

I'm in the planning stages for a new DCC U shaped layout and will begin benchwork shortly. This will be my second layout with this type of design. This is about the only design shape I can use with the available basement space I have, although I did manage a few more feet on each end. The dimensions are 22' long, with wings on each end, one extending 7' into the room, and the other end extending approx 52" into the room. The width of the long section will be 28" from the wall, and each wing will be approx. 52" wide. I guess a shape of this type would be sort of a distorted dog bone design. This layout will be for continuous running with a switching yard and possibly two small towns. It will be modeled in the north east Wyoming area and feature coal hauling and freight service. I would like to have the trains climb a 2% grade and reach a height so I can have a second level to get the longest run in the space that I have. The climb would curve around either end of the dogbone to a height of approx. 6 inches or slightly more. There would be reversing loop where the train would head back the way it came. I'm thinking of a double line climbing the grade to act as a passing track. Now my creativity seems to lagging. Somewhere on the lower section, the tracks will have to pass under the upper tracks. I suppose there will have to a tunnel section so the tracks above can curve around the dogbone and head back the other way. Hopefully I am explaining this so it is understandable. Any suggestions on the layout design to improve operations and interest would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## rzw0wr (Aug 28, 2013)

Sounds nice.
Lots of room.
What scale?

Dale


----------



## BNSF4850 (Nov 29, 2013)

Hi Dale...The layout will be HO running BNSF mostly freights, and Union Pacific coal hauls. I will be using the Digitrax Zephyr Xtra DCC unit. Two Athearn SD70Ace BNSF with DCC & sound on order along with Digitrax system. Can't wait to get them! I would prefer not having a tunnel, but can't imagine and don't know how to handle the upper and lower tracks.

Fred


----------

